
Social Security Trust Fund Is Going to Start Irreversibly Drawing Down in 2020 - baronmunchausen
https://thesoundingline.com/the-social-security-trust-fund-is-finally-going-to-start-irreversibly-drawing-down-in-2020/
======
blacksqr
Linked article states that SS actuarial deficit is decreasing, and projected
time of exhaustion of funds is later than predicted last year.

In 2016, the CBO projected that the exhaustion date would be 2029 [1].

[1]
[https://www.cbo.gov/publication/52298](https://www.cbo.gov/publication/52298)

~~~
baronmunchausen
Yes, instead of 2019, it is now forecast to be 2020, as in the year that
starts two days from now. It only ran a $1 billion surplus in 2019.

~~~
blacksqr
Not sure what your point is, but my point is that the predicted year of
bankruptcy has kept getting pushed further into the future for decades.

The predictions are good for generating headlines but not much else.

~~~
joeblow9999
there's no 'bankruptcy' per se. There's no actual trust fund even.

The 'fund' is the equivalent of an government IOU to itself. Nothing more.

